# Vis/permit stamped in my passport



## etot (Jan 12, 2013)

I worked in Israel for 5 years and voluntarily went home after my visa expires with the help of the United Nation in Israel. I dont know exactly the program that extended my stay for a year. Anybody in this column knew the program of the United nation wherein I was able to work by stamping work permit in my passport 3 months that made me work for more than 6 months. I need help regarding this united nations program for the ofw who's permit extended for their help.


----------

